# ICH10R raid compare aaks, 7200.12



## slyfox2151 (Mar 12, 2009)

i was bored today... not much to do and i wanted more space anyway so i went and bought 2 7200.12 seagate 500gb drives. (ST3500418AS) 

i was surprised when i compaired the 7200.12s performance vs 640s aaks that i already had.


i have the following:
OCZ SSD 30GB,            OS drive
2x640 WD AAKS           in Raid 0 128 Strip
2xST3500418AS           in Raid 0 128 Strip   200GB partition / 730GB partition

Here is ATTO benchmark
http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=090312/ATTO%20speed.jpg 


And Matrix Raid window

http://img.techpowerup.org/090312/raid matrix.jpg 

moving files from one raid to the other
http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=090312/peak.jpg

(btw yes i know im a showoff)   

pc specs on the left side, all using onboard ICH10R south bridge.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 12, 2009)

Cool be better with HDTune marks though. Here's the thread http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=68546&highlight=HDTune

I was thinking of swaping my mobo out for a ICH10R but really it just silly to do lol.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 12, 2009)

i have never liked that benchmark, however i shall run it and see what i get, will upload pics when done.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 12, 2009)

slyfox2151 said:


> i have never liked that benchmark, however i shall run it and see what i get, will upload pics when done.



Well i think they all suck compared to what you really get. real test is map loading in games .


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 12, 2009)

In order

OCZ 30GB core V2

2x WD 640 AAKS Raid 0

2x Seagate 7200.12 Raid 0


----------



## ShogoXT (Mar 12, 2009)

Where can you get a 7200.12 right now? Ive been looking for reviews and they are scarce. From what ive seen though they seem to have faster transfer rates, but slower access times... which im not sure I want to sacrifice on...


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 12, 2009)

i have no idea where to buy them in america... but in australia, Qld, u can buy them for $88 Aud 500gb (CHEAP AS!) from Umart, in Milton. http://www.umart.com.au/pro/products_listnew.phtml?id=10&id2=129&bid=2&sid=37498


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 12, 2009)

ShogoXT said:


> Where can you get a 7200.12 right now? Ive been looking for reviews and they are scarce. From what ive seen though they seem to have faster transfer rates, but slower access times... which im not sure I want to sacrifice on...



Ran into them here, price is great.
http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10009945&prodlist=froogle


----------



## niko084 (Mar 12, 2009)

Well the performance seems to be back... Wonder how they handle multiple file access.


----------



## ShogoXT (Mar 12, 2009)

I JUST bought 2  7200.11  1.5TB hard drives from seagate too.... 

You think I should return them and get the 1TB 7200.12's?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 12, 2009)

IMO, yes if you can return them do so, the 7200.11's had that bad drive reliabilty issue thing and the .12 can write about 30 % faster then the .11's could (from online benchmark lists) they and i could be wrong.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 12, 2009)

ShogoXT said:


> Where can you get a 7200.12 right now? Ive been looking for reviews and they are scarce. From what ive seen though they seem to have faster transfer rates, but slower access times... which im not sure I want to sacrifice on...



Newegg has them for $59.99+Free Shipping.


----------



## ShogoXT (Mar 12, 2009)

Hmmm not bad, but anything bigger?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 12, 2009)

ShogoXT said:


> Hmmm not bad, but anything bigger?



So far, I've only seen the 500GB drives.


----------



## ShogoXT (Mar 12, 2009)

I was about to hook these 2  1.5tb drives in raid 0.... The random access time is worse... What does that effect again? Speed of finding files?


----------



## ShogoXT (Mar 12, 2009)

Oooo quick google search is gud. 

http://www.allstarshop.com/shop/product.asp?ad=fg&pid=23063
http://www.softmart.com/products/details.asp?itemID=5604071&source=googlebase
http://www.provantage.com/seagate-st31000528as~7SEGS1W8.htm

Mmmm nomnomnom.... tempting. 

Im leaving work now. Il check pricewatch when i get home.


----------



## ShogoXT (Mar 13, 2009)

Not trying to look like im spamming or anything , but I wanted to ask again. 

Do you guys recommend I stick with the 7200.11 1.5 TB in Raid 0 for my boot drive? Or return them (got them 2 days ago) for two 7200.12 1TB hard drives in raid 0 for boot drive? 

Whats better for a main boot drive. A little bit better read and write speed? Or better random access time? 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 13, 2009)

slyfox2151 said:


> i have no idea where to buy them in america... but in australia, Qld, u can buy them for $88 Aud 500gb (CHEAP AS!) from Umart, in Milton. http://www.umart.com.au/pro/products_listnew.phtml?id=10&id2=129&bid=2&sid=37498



I bought the same drive yesterday for a build from ITestate. $85 .

http://www.itestate.com.au/pages/pr...aces?BeanName=productDetailAction&pcode=06680


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 15, 2009)

Update, finaly got around to creating 4 disk raid 0 array, currently migrating atm... should be done in an hour or 2.

will have results soon enough 

will be running

Raid 0 400GB and
Raid 5 1400GB ... (minus what ever it takes for the redundency.)

matrix raid FTW


----------

